# auto finesse citrus degreaser



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

This is going to be controversial as i know af are 'in thing' right now but this product is absolutely useless.

First tried it on the summer when car was wearing supernatural to remove bugs..........didn't happen. It was then resigned to the shelf.

Then i watched pbs videos about how it helps remove salt with ease. So i thought i'd try one side of the car with the karcher and the other side with citrus degreaser and the karcher...........guess what no difference!!

(it's wearing 845 now btw)

Am i only one having problems with it and am feeling certain people are making money from this product when it seemingly does nothing at all???!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Another over hyped product then?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I saw the PB video as well and was tempted but G101 has always been perfect for me so I don't see a reason to change it.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Ross said:


> Another over hyped product then?


there's a lot of that going round.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Ross said:


> Another over hyped product then?


looks like it

the pbs video has really annoyed me as it looks like total ******** now!! 

as they are both sponsors this will be brushed under the carpet right away i'd imagine but i thought people should have a right to know before they buy it.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Dunno what's happened with yours , I find it works a treat ... no hype:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Try some Virosol citrus degreaser,5 liters for under 10 quid and it does work:thumb: Or some Bilt Hamber Surfex.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> there's a lot of that going round.


Yeah I have been stung a few times,I have got over that needing to try products when they come out.
I hold back to see what other people think before I give it a try.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

every time i have used it i have seen great results
brought a litre bottle to top up last wekk. 
i personally love the stuff


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm guessing that you're referring to Citrus Power?

I used it in a similar fashion to the PB video and saw similar results. Never tried it for anything other than a pre-wash so cant comment on anything else about it, but I saw a clear difference between Pressure Washer and Pressure Washer following soaking with CP.

But I have a white car (as was the car in the PB video) so perhaps its easier to see dirt removal. I would imagine that the product performing to exactly the same level on a black car would not look have as 'effective'

Is it over hyped? I dont think so. There are lots of positive reviews and few negative ones. Like lots of other products. As with any review YMMV


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

I too feel that Citrus Power is over hyped.
I definitely don't get the results that the car in the PB video did.

My car's practically white. So dirt shows up very obviously. And it's easy to see if it's been moved.

I got CP to spray on the lowers and the back bumper as a prewash. But... for all the effort *sprayspraysprayspraysprayspray-hand falling off -spraysprayspray* it never seems worth it!

Which confuses me because when I'd ran out (didn't take long! Just a couple of washes) I bought the big 1ltr bottle!

I suppose it's good that it's LSP safe. But that's not much use if it doesn't clean.

If it doesn't work on lower panels then perhaps it's still good on badges and trim - where you'd generally agitate with a brush.

When I've used mine up I'm not sure if I'll buy again. Might stick with a very low dilution of Surfex HD or something along those lines.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Used and approved in my eyes...

Are you using Citrus Power to remove stubborn dirt before even giving the car an initial rinse?

I recommend using it as shown in the PB video where the car has plenty of baked on grime. Rinse thoroughly, apply, leave for 5 mins, rinse off thoroughly.

If the car isn't so grimey, use the foam lance.

Another note to remember is that the product wont strip any protection. Not many other degreasers can claim to do this.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Cant comment of CD, but I use Surfex HD at 9:1 (10%) as a pre-wash and it is fantastic.

May I suggest that the car's LSP plays an important role. Rich's Volvo is wearing Wolf's BodyWrap if I am not mistaken. From experience, sealants seem to respond better to 'touchless' washing that cars coating with waxes.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I love their lather shampoo but can't get on with other products but It could be only me


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> Try some Virosol citrus degreaser,5 liters for under 10 quid and it does work:thumb: Or some Bilt Hamber Surfex.


surfex hd:thumb:
I dont realise how white my van is till I wash it with that.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Optimus said:


> Used and approved in my eyes...
> 
> Are you using Citrus Power to remove stubborn dirt before even giving the car an initial rinse?
> 
> ...


^well said^

I was about to say exactly the same thing.

Main big advantage is the fact it doesn't strip any protection off.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

I used it on a fly covered car last summer and it worked a treat!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

viperfire said:


> looks like it
> 
> the pbs video has really annoyed me as it looks like total ******** now!!
> 
> as they are both sponsors this will be brushed under the carpet right away i'd imagine but i thought people should have a right to know before they buy it.


I've actually got a day off today but having a quick browse on here.

Could you explain how you used the product? How did you pre-rinse, how much product did you spray on and how long did you leave it before rinsing?

If you bought the product from us, remember we have a guarantee so do feel free to call or email and we can go through application etc. and get the right result.

Just another point: we will *never* brush anything 'under the carpet'. We've never even removed a piece of negative feedback from our section on here.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I saw the PB video as well and was tempted but G101 has always been perfect for me so I don't see a reason to change it.


G101 will strip protection, Citrus Power won't.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

How long did you leave it on the car for, never used this product but i have seen demos down on here, and they look very good, one product i would like to try later on, come summer, the bugs and flies.


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)

I will add something as this product seems to be getting a bashing lately .

I dont do much of this detailing although i've learnt alot from watching Lee and helping with other stuff.

I used this and it did what it said on the tin (Or bottle lol) - I used it to the video and it worked so it must do its job if i can work it


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Have to say I've had nothing but good experiences with citrus power, yeah it's pricey but at the same time I found it very effective. If anything I think PB and AF almost understate how effective it can be. When I sprayed some on to a car which was much dirtier than Rich's volvo in the video it removed quite a layer of dirt and grime, I was very impressed but at £14 a litre I should have been. 

When it comes to bugs I didn't even have to agitate the stuff in summer, just left it on for 5 mins then hosed it off and the bugs disappeared. 

Some products aren't for everyone and I don't think that anyone is trying to be dishonest in the marketing of the product.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Never had a problem with it, when I've used it results have been simalar to the PB video :thumb: Works as great APC aswell IMO! Use G101 for details where there is no protection present etc, and if there is then out come the Citrus power!!! As a pre-wash Citrus power is amazing, removes near enough everything and doesn't strip wax, what more do you actually want? 
Only downside its on the expensive side, be good for a concentrate to be released !


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Think the tone is a bit harsh here. Mid week frustration maybe... I have not used any AF product to date, although I'd like to start soon. The point is some people may obtain better results with x product than they will with Y product and vica versa. Bilberry anyone? I've started to buy bulk products now, I use products that work for me. However I have not come on here and slated manufacturers because it didn't suit me. For example I mentioned some time ago that Prima Amigo did not work so great on my car, I compared it to CG Ez Creme Glaze. But I have since given it the benefit of the doubt and used it again with better results. Give it another go or use something else.I dont mind a bit of contructive feedback, but alledging they may be breaking the rules by selling something that doesn't work is a bit unfair. Just my opinion.


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

I'm quite into detailing at the weekend's etc, certainly not a pro so I don't buy things in bulk etc. Citrus Power is the only thing I use as a pre-wash unless i'm starting from scratch and stripping everything. As far as i'm concerned it works very well, and is brilliant to take to the local jet wash if I don't have time. The fact that it doesn't strip protection is brilliant and i'll certainly buy more next time, hell I might even buy 5 bottles! If it ain't broke don't try to fix it. That said if it doesn't work for you personally, try something else.

Matt


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> G101 will strip protection, Citrus Power won't.


No good if it doesn't remove any dirt though and surely if that is the whole point of not causing excess scratches when it comes to the wash stage?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I use GoWaterless Tough Stuff grime remover, amazing stuff and very cheap/economical. Their wheel cleaner is also one of the best I've used! 2 brilliant products that aren't overhyped (as very few on here have heard/used them)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chrisc said:


> surfex hd:thumb:
> I dont realise how white my van is till I wash it with that.


Its fantastic stuff:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

EastUpperGooner said:


> No good if it doesn't remove any dirt though and surely if that is the whole point of not causing excess scratches when it comes to the wash stage?


But our experience is that (both) will remove dirt and grime, just the Citrus Power does it without stripping protection.

Personally, I'd not use G101 on paintwork; it's too strong and can etch paint and affect plastics.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

John @ PB said:


> But our experience is that (both) will remove dirt and grime, just the Citrus Power does it without stripping protection.
> 
> Personally, I'd not use G101 on paintwork; it's too strong and can etch paint and affect plastics.


I have seen G101 affect plastics too, I use that product very carefully!

<back on topic>


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

viperfire said:


> This is going to be controversial as i know af are 'in thing' right now but this product is absolutely useless.
> 
> First tried it on the summer when car was wearing supernatural to remove bugs..........didn't happen. It was then resigned to the shelf.
> 
> ...


Im not coming on here to defend what is in my eyes and the eyes of many other a good product, nor do i want to contest the results (or lack of) you claim have had using Citrus Power.

It sadens me to see people feeling hard done by when they purchase one of our products, Iv had my business a long time and know customer care goes along way in any industry, we are not in it to sell products that do nothing for a quick buck, we are simply trying to use our experience to make better products.

Id like to offer you the chance to give Citrus Power another chance, if you PM me il sort a collection and delivery of a new bottle for you FOC.


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

James B said:


> Im not coming on here to defend what is in my eyes and the eyes of many other a good product, nor do i want to contest the results (or lack of) you claim have had using Citrus Power.
> 
> It sadens me to see people feeling hard done by when they purchase one of our products, Iv had my business a long time and know customer care goes along way in any industry, we are not in it to sell products that do nothing for a quick buck, we are simply trying to use our experience to make better products.
> 
> Id like to offer you the chance to give Citrus Power another chance, if you PM me il sort a collection and delivery of a new bottle for you FOC.


Cant argue with that !

Ive used Citrus Power with orange crush, BOS , werkstat , and a few others and its been brilliant with all .

spray on leave for a few mins then wipe off bugs with my mitt , used a couple times as well for a pre wash to lower parts , same procedure but then hosed off and again removed most of the crap !! Probably my fav product just now, and a summer essential for everyone !


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Ben Gum said:


> Ive had some G101 before... what do you think makes it more dangerous? A lot of people rave about it so it would be very important to know if some of your professionals have evidence that it is a potential problem.


O/T: this might help: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251093


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I've used it, no pre-rinse, just spray on, left for 10 minutes, blast of, 80% grime gone.
Dillute 1/1 and I sprayed the whole car apart from the windows and the roof twice.
Excellent stuff.

From my experience members here, want to complete the wash stage with only the pre-wash.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'm not looking for the same kind of response from AF as above, before anyone says it, but I don't really think too much of CP either; I used a whole bottle on my A5 (after a PW blast off first) and left for around 10 mins then went around again and rinsed. Considering the car has a recently applied coat of 845 on I was disappointed to see very little muck come away after the second rinse. I bought two bottles of this and have had similar results both times, so for me it isn't a keeper.
Hasn't stopped me from buying other AF products though, and I have no reason to doubt their performance when the time comes. 

You lives and learns folks, and you can't please everyone all the time :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well you can't say fairer than that, Autofinesse giving a bottle free of charge, now that's Customer loyalty and great after care, welldone, Autofinesse :thumb:

I've yet to try your products yet, but is number one on the list for me to try, great reviews on here


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

as a bug remover in the summer, I found it worked very well. Much faster to clear up the front end.

as a pre wash, I generally use it instead of foaming as I have had better results. Some have found they need to use more than they'd expect, but if it's safe on your LSP then that alone gets the thumbs up.

This is not an attack on those that don't agree with me, but to say the product is over hyped or false selling I think is quite unfair and unnecessary as there a hundreds of products that work for some, do nothing for other. constructive criticism is more important than ever


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i was given a bottle that a member didnt use anymore (probably about 30% in it) and i was underhwhelmed to be honest.i appreciate it doesnt strip wax etc,but i just wasnt feeling it (not after a free bottle or anything lol) but yeah,i wasnt that fussed on it either.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> But our experience is that (both) will remove dirt and grime, just the Citrus Power does it without stripping protection.
> 
> Personally, I'd not use G101 on paintwork; it's too strong and can etch paint and affect plastics.


You're the boss, I only use it on my car.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

So how can it do such an amazing job in the video then?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I haven't used it yet but can vouch for the car in the PB vid being a real mess the day or so prior to the vid and a hell of a lot better after as I had two trips out there either side of the vid taking place.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

James B said:


> Im not coming on here to defend what is in my eyes and the eyes of many other a good product, nor do i want to contest the results (or lack of) you claim have had using Citrus Power.
> 
> It sadens me to see people feeling hard done by when they purchase one of our products, Iv had my business a long time and know customer care goes along way in any industry, we are not in it to sell products that do nothing for a quick buck, we are simply trying to use our experience to make better products.
> 
> Id like to offer you the chance to give Citrus Power another chance, if you PM me il sort a collection and delivery of a new bottle for you FOC.


Hi James thanks for the reply. Maybe I've had a faulty batch I don't know? As sadly its not doing the two things I bought it for. From the replies its seemingly getting a few different ratings.
Thanks for the offer and reply. I'll send you a pm :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

amiller said:


> Cant comment of CD, but I use Surfex HD at 9:1 (10%) as a pre-wash and it is fantastic.
> 
> May I suggest that the car's LSP plays an important role. Rich's Volvo is wearing Wolf's BodyWrap if I am not mistaken. From experience, sealants seem to respond better to 'touchless' washing that cars coating with waxes.


I'd deffo agree with the above statement. I have much better touchless results after switching from Colli 915 to Werkstat this winter.

I've not used the AF product, but I've had good results with Valet Pro Orange pre wash which is supposed to be LSP friendly. It doesn't remove all stubborn dirt, but certainly softens surface grime ready for Jet Washing.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> I've actually got a day off today but having a quick browse on here.
> 
> Could you explain how you used the product? How did you pre-rinse, how much product did you spray on and how long did you leave it before rinsing?
> 
> ...


I followed everything you did on your vid and had very poor results.

Maybe i was a bit harsh in my word choice but I felt immediately after my experience with it that your video had been edited in some way or another 'harsher' product used.

At the end of the day both you and James are in the market of making money and i know pb have boasted on twitter about selling loads of 'citrus power' through the video...........but like i said to James maybe my batch was faulty i don't know until i try it again.....something i'm willing to do then i'll post my findings.

At the moment the product i have in my garage does little more than water


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

star said:


> I too feel that Citrus Power is over hyped.
> I definitely don't get the results that the car in the PB video did.
> 
> My car's practically white. So dirt shows up very obviously. And it's easy to see if it's been moved.
> ...


maybe it just doesn't work in the north east of england star :lol:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

viperfire said:


> At the moment the product i have in my garage does little more than water


I found the exact same to be honest, I had two bottles of it, so either as mentioned faulty batch....if that's possible, works better when used on a car protected by a certain wax/sealant or it's not as good as video shows.

To be honest the video does look as if what is happening is almost impossible, especially the part on the side of the car which looks as if the dirt has a real hold, whereas the rear looks as if it's not that bad.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

amiller said:


> Rich's Volvo is wearing Wolf's BodyWrap if I am not mistaken. From experience, sealants seem to respond better to 'touchless' washing that cars coating with waxes.


I tried it on a car with Opti-seal and one with Werkstat, as the OP reported bit of a waste as it was only marginally ahead of cold water and around equal with CG no touch


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I think people could be expecting to much from a *PRE-WASH* product. It never claimed to remove 100% of contaminants and an obvious good pressure wash and 2BM is going to be also required. It's certainly removes a good 75% of baked on crap and loosens up the remaining contaminants! Do you really get better results from snow foaming? *NO*
Any better from G101 or Megs APC, without using a strong mix and removing LSP? *NO*

For me this is a very handy product and I always have bottle handy!


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Lupostef said:


> I think people could be expecting to much from a *PRE-WASH* product. It never claimed to remove 100% of contaminants and an obvious good pressure wash and 2BM is going to be also required. It's certainly removes a good 75% of baked on crap and loosens up the remaining contaminants! Do you really get better results from snow foaming? *NO*
> Any better from G101 or Megs APC, without using a strong mix and removing LSP? *NO*
> 
> For me this is a very handy product and I always have bottle handy!


due to the fact their seems to no middle ground with the replies

it's either does nothing or is excellent or think there may have been a 'bad' batch out there


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

viperfire said:


> I followed everything you did on your vid and had very poor results.
> 
> Maybe i was a bit harsh in my word choice but I felt immediately after my experience with it that your video had been edited in some way or another 'harsher' product used.
> 
> ...





GJM said:


> I found the exact same to be honest, I had two bottles of it, so either as mentioned faulty batch....if that's possible, works better when used on a car protected by a certain wax/sealant or it's not as good as video shows.
> 
> To be honest the video does look as if what is happening is almost impossible, especially the part on the side of the car which looks as if the dirt has a real hold, whereas the rear looks as if it's not that bad.


I'll step in here on behalf of PB and reply to your points, as it is myself who makes the videos from start to finish. As I have had to point out elsewhere on the interweb, when you commit to making product demos and have the confidence to offer a no quibble satisfaction guarantee, you cannot afford to mislead or lie to customers. If you did, you would be badly hurt by the cost of returns and the damage to your reputation. So, I can categorically state that the videos are all filmed honestly, and as close to real world conditions as possible. Hence the use of a low power cold washer, etc.

Now, us liking a product and finding that it works brilliantly doesn't mean it will be liked by everyone who buys it. Clearly we cannot test every possible permutation of cleaning performance on different LSPs, and I haven't tested Citrus Power over any Collinite finish to date. Therefore, it is quite possible that your LSP is holding on to dirt more firmly than on my C30 (I'm using a base layer of Body Wrap topped with Tough Coat) but it is equally possible that you're not using it properly. It does need to be left to dwell for a good few minutes (ideally 5); rinse it off too early and it won't do much because the chemicals won't have had long enough to work.

If James does supply you with a fresh bottle and even after correct use the results are poor, then maybe the LSP is the problem. However, the superb performance of Citrus Power is real. I'm going to put my money where my mouth is and say this - you're welcome to visit us at any time and you can pick a random bottle of Citrus Power off the shelf in our warehouse and I'll demo it on my car right there and then in front of you, using the same cold water setup shown in the video. I guarantee the results will be the same; I and the rest of the PB team take great pride in our honesty, and if it takes this to prove our case then so be it.

:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

it works no problems


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You can't say fairer than that Rich.

There are a lot of variables which could be affecting things. LSP used, temperature, dwell time, level of dirt, type of dirt, pressure of PW, PW settings, too close/too far away, water hardness/softness even... - any or some of these _could_ be affecting things.

Why would the man make the video to show how good it is, but then make it a fly one and end up putting his company and rep. at risk? IT's just not the case, and to suggest it I think is a bit off.

PB have the money back guarantee, plus AF have offered a refund, so really what more can they do?

I've used countless products, some of which I can't get on with at all when other's love them (CG MF wash for example), and on the other hand I have a few things that people slate and hate, yet I think the sun shines out it's back-side (migliore waxes for example) - similar to this CP problem, there are variables in the vast majority of every product's use, and so there are always going to people who don't like something. I don't see what more AF and PB can do here... in fact they've already gone above and beyond IMO after some of the things that have been said and hinted...


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Rich some very valid points

However one thing i'd note is that you should have a disclaimer next to the vid saying *'these results may not be achieved with different lsps'*. If of course that is what's causing it?
:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Should you not then say the same for every single pre-wash on the market?

What about other variables?

What about other product types that don't perform for some and do perform for others?

Where will it all stop? When every product has a huge list of all possible eventualities that may possibly be encountered?

I'm not trying to be annoying or awkward by the way viperfire! I'm just trying to see this from a neutrals point of view. I bought 1L of CP from John but haven't tried it yet. I'm going to use it exactly as directed and see how I go. If it works similarly to the video and I'm happy then I'll buy it again. If it's not as good as what I use just now, then I won't and I'll leave it at that. 

Someone said earlier 'you can't keep everyone happy all of the time' (or similar).

Another wee thing to think about... I bet there's folk out there who have used CP and had even better results than PB did.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

viperfire said:


> Rich some very valid points
> 
> However one thing i'd note is that you should have a disclaimer next to the vid saying *'these results may not be achieved with different lsps'*. If of course that is what's causing it?
> :thumb:


I disagree; a disclaimer automatically indicates that you don't have complete confidence in your product. Given that in advance of making the video we had already been using Citrus Power for 6+ months on lots of different LSPs (both waxes and sealants), and had never experienced any issues with it, then the need for a disclaimer never arose. If it had, we would have thought long and hard about stocking the product at all. Instead of a disclaimer, which amounts to making excuses up front, we prefer the money back guarantee scheme, as it reflects confidence in the product, i.e. we've tested this, it's amazing, we're going to sell it and make money, but don't just rely on our words, instead try it and if you don't like it you can have your money back. We feel that this is a far more trustworthy approach; it's certainly more positive than a highly subjective disclaimer.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I Love citrus power, My civic is wearing Acrylic Jet and the Touran is wearing Tough coat and i get the same results as the B video :thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Rich @ PB said:


> I disagree; a disclaimer automatically indicates that you don't have complete confidence in your product. Given that in advance of making the video we had already been using Citrus Power for 6+ months on lots of different LSPs (both waxes and sealants), and had never experienced any issues with it, then the need for a disclaimer never arose. If it had, we would have thought long and hard about stocking the product at all. Instead of a disclaimer, which amounts to making excuses up front, we prefer the money back guarantee scheme, as it reflects confidence in the product, i.e. we've tested this, it's amazing, we're going to sell it and make money, but don't just rely on our words, instead try it and if you don't like it you can have your money back. We feel that this is a far more trustworthy approach; it's certainly more positive than a highly subjective disclaimer.


You were the one who suggested it may be my lsp Rich. Therefore, if it can be suggested after a complaint it should be suggested in the marketing used to clinch the sale.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

viperfire said:


> due to the fact their seems to no middle ground with the replies
> 
> it's either does nothing or is excellent or think there may have been a 'bad' batch out there





viperfire said:


> Rich some very valid points
> 
> However one thing i'd note is that you should have a disclaimer next to the vid saying *'these results may not be achieved with different lsps'*. If of course that is what's causing it?
> :thumb:


Iv got some video somewhere of this in action on our work van, its wearing NO wax or LSP at all we have never even waxed or polished it since we have owned it, its a real work horse and gets used and abused daily for moving gear around (unit to unit) il dig it out to show you it does work.

Now please don't take this the wrong way, but i find it hard to believe you have had such poor results from our product, a faulty batch is not the case as they are all checked and we take retains of each run and check those before we even label up the bottles (4 retains per run, one at start two in the mid and one at the end to check consistency) so this is 100% not the case.

Iv still not had a PM or email from you for us to supply you with a replacement. Im keen to sort this out for you :thumb:

A disclaimer is not necessary, our products will and do work with all of our own products and most similar products from other brands.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Rich @ PB said:


> Therefore, it is quite possible that your LSP is holding on to dirt more firmly than on my C30 (I'm using a base layer of Body Wrap topped with Tough Coat) but it is equally possible that you're not using it properly. It does need to be left to dwell for a good few minutes (ideally 5); rinse it off too early and it won't do much because the chemicals won't have had long enough to work.


There is little chance of it being the latter, given it's a case of spray and wait which doesn't really need a lot of tuition, far more variables surrounding what a car might be wearing both in protection and dirt.

Maybe you should think of changing/adding to the instructions given if you are talking of a 5 minute timescale, for the record I tried it in various ways and it did do something but I found it did very little as mentioned on cars with half decent protection, CG no touch did a job, so from a price point of view this just seems as mentioned an overhyped and certain overpriced product, that's in my eyes but plenty people will still buy it, especially if they have experience good results

_For best results, spray on Auto Finesse Citrus Power liberally and either leave it to dwell or agitate thoroughly_


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

GJM said:


> There is little chance of it being the latter, given it's a case of spray and wait which doesn't really need a lot of tuition, far more variables surrounding what a car might be wearing both in protection and dirt.
> 
> Maybe you should think of changing/adding to the instructions given if you are talking of a 5 minute timescale, for the record I tried it in various ways and it did do something but I found it did very little as mentioned on cars with half decent protection, CG no touch did a job, so from a price point of view this just seems as mentioned an overhyped and certain overpriced product, that's in my eyes but plenty people will still buy it, especially if they have experience good results
> 
> _For best results, spray on Auto Finesse Citrus Power liberally and either leave it to dwell or agitate thoroughly_


Again instructions don't need to be set in stone concrete orders, with detailing you need to use a certain degree of common sense and adapt working styles, dwell times and other techniques to suit the situation and environment your working in.

Now in the heat of summer a 5 min dwell time is not going to be possible, and will likely bake in and make a right mess on a black car, it clearly says apply and leave to dwell on the label as follows taken from the instructions on the bottle:

Directions for use as a pre wash:

1: Ensure surface is cool

2: Apply solution directly to the areas to be treated

3: Leave to dwell

4: if necessary agitate using a mitt, sponge or detailing brush


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

viperfire said:


> You were the one who suggested it may be my lsp Rich. Therefore, if it can be suggested after a complaint it should be suggested in the marketing used to clinch the sale.


Only if the suggestion is proven to be true! You can't go around acting on what amounts to guesswork - right now we cannot be sure whether your experience of the product is linked to your LSP, improper use, or some other reason. Until the cause can be proven, your argument carries no weight. Of course, if a link to a specific LSP is determined by a spate of similar poor performance reports and rigorous testing, then your argument would be valid and we would act on the information appropriately. But right now, we are a long way from this, and for the foreseeable future, our satisfaction guarantee outweighs the need for a subjective, unproven, potentially random, disclaimer.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

JamesB - what was the outcome on the van with no protection? Reason I ask is I'm planning on using it tomorrow on one of our cars which has no protection at the moment. Actually bought it specifically for that car as the other car is wearing Gtechniq C2, and although it's LSP safe I'm still a bit cautious about using it.

Also, is the recommendation t rinse the car first like in the video, before applying Citrus Power?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

davidcraggs said:


> JamesB - what was the outcome on the van with no protection? Reason I ask is I'm planning on using it tomorrow on one of our cars which has no protection at the moment. Actually bought it specifically for that car as the other car is wearing Gtechniq C2, and although it's LSP safe I'm still a bit cautious about using it.
> 
> Also, is the recommendation t rinse the car first like in the video, before applying Citrus Power?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes it did a pretty decent job, iv found the footage but just have not found time to put it all together in a little video (i take a fair bit of pride in my videos and whilst they don't take me long, i like to make sure i do them properly) No need to be cautious, it won't remove your LSP, only one person has claimed it will against 20+ people who are actually using it proving it wont. you will be fine, its petty fool proof :thumb: You don't need to blast it off first unless you want to, its up to you.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've personally only ever had good experiences with citrus power, and indeed with as near as dammit all AF products. 

Am surprised if anyone has a really bad experience with this product.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I've used it on cars protected with tough coat, supernatural hybrid, af soul and an unprotected car.
So thts bein tested on a sealant a wax a hybrid of both and an unprotected car with good results.
Admittedly slightly dampened on the unprotected car but tht is to be expected. 

The stuff is so good my friend asked me to buy some for him and he hates cleaning his car. Which is why he usually brings it to me. 

Pb are one of the best companies on here and to be honest i take their opinions very seriously as they are always here to answer questions and give honest answers. 

They offer a money back guarantee so they have even less reason to lie about a product as it will cost them both customers and return fees


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok, will be trying it this morning on both a protected and unprotected car. Looking forward to trying my first AF product.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Right, lets make this simple. Used it yesterday after trying to remove grime/road salt from 600 miles of driving. Pressure washer removed some but not all. Used about 250ml of citrus on the worst affected areas. Left it to dwell for 5 mins or so. Pressure washed & WOW all of the crap came off the car. My LSP is still intact. Brilliant product, simples


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok, used it this morning on metallic black XF which had done 1000+ miles since last wash and currently has no protection on it. Used 1/2 a 500ml bottle on lower half of car only but fairly impressive results. After rinsing it was fairly obvious where I'd missed a few patches and had to give them a spray. It is fairly expensive but I will use it whenever I've been unable to wash the car for longer than usual and will also give it a try on bug removal in the summer.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

So pretty much sums it up, it works when used in abundance 250ml on lower half of car means it's not the sort of product you want to be using too often in that fashion, unless you've got money to burn

I've still got another bottle left so will let some grime build up on car with next to no protection and see how it fairs but from what I saw on Toyota paint protected with Jeffs it did not wow me at all.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I think at the end of the day you can't please everyone

I am going to stock AF products purely because of their reputation and if John at PB raves on how good AF products are, then that's good enough for me:thumb:


----------

